# Our 1st camper



## Wayne (Apr 21, 2014)

Hope this works this is our 1st camper
Collecting it on the 12th May so let the good times roll :lol-053:


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 23, 2014)

Big van for a first van, love the van and the size sheer space.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Wayne.
What part of Wales do live?

Try and come to one of our meets and get to know some of the members.
I organise quite a few meets in and around the Wales area.


----------



## Wayne (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi guys and thanks for the welcome
Yes it is a big van but we were use to big tbh as we had a senator Wyoming series 6 
So we like the space and my wife's mam and dad will use it once or twice in a year so need to sleep at least 4 in comfort 
Well we are from a little village near swansea called cwmgors which is lovely and quiet, where you from 
And yes we would like to meet up and get to know some people 
Thanks wayne


----------



## Wayne (Apr 23, 2014)

How do I join the Wales group please


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Wayne,
I'm from Maesycwmmer, if you want to join the wales group co into community at the top of the page.
We have a meet in Hereford over the May bank holiday if you're interested.


----------



## shawbags (Apr 23, 2014)

Wayne said:


> Hope this works this is our 1st camper
> Collecting it on the 12th May so let the good times roll :lol-053:



That's not a camper it's a space ship .


----------



## Wayne (Apr 23, 2014)

shawbags said:


> That's not a camper it's a space ship .



I guess she's just found her name the Enterprise  ....lol


----------



## Wayne (Apr 23, 2014)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Hi Wayne,
> I'm from Maesycwmmer, if you want to join the wales group co into community at the top of the page.
> We have a meet in Hereford over the May bank holiday if you're interested.



So your just up the road so to speak 
Would love to join up for that but due to holiday commitments we are unable to as we are on a cruise to Norway until 10th May but free after then 
Thanks wayne


----------



## Wayne (May 19, 2014)

*Us at the Peak District from picking our van up*

This was our first night in our mh at the Peak District a place called castleton
Beautiful stop for the night and great food in the local pub as we were not equipped 
Due to catching a train to pick it up ( did stock the fridge with vodka and beer ) to make sure the fridge worked :lol-053:


----------



## Beemer (May 20, 2014)

Wayne said:


> This was our first night in our mh at the Peak District a place called castleton
> Beautiful stop for the night and great food in the local pub as we were not equipped
> Due to catching a train to pick it up ( did stock the fridge with vodka and beer ) to make sure the fridge worked :lol-053:



Very nice 'van' for a 'first van'. We considered one very similar a couple of years ago, but really could not justify the size and cost.
We moved up to motorhomes from caravans, our last caravan was a 6 berth tag axle, which we used to site every year, but the siteing fees were getting ridiculous, so we bought a caravan with an engine!
As for naming your van 'The Enterprise'... I had that name for my recently sold motorbike, it was a BMW R1150RT, in silver with all the gadgets, music, comms, heat and extra lights, it kind of looked like the enterprise without the warp speed.


----------



## Wayne (May 20, 2014)

Beemer 
We used to have a tag caravan and we loved for the space side of it , many great hols in it but I must be honest from just picking the mh up we love that more and now that we got all our gear in it we can enjoy it properly , can't believe we had so much in the caravan tbh I think a lot of it will not be coming anymore I used to love bikes but I had a lucky escape on mine , spent 2 years off work recovering  so now I stick to cars ...lol , that BMW is it a tourer sounds as if it's  a BiG bike 





Beemer said:


> Very nice 'van' for a 'first van'. We considered one very similar a couple of years ago, but really could not justify the size and cost.
> We moved up to motorhomes from caravans, our last caravan was a 6 berth tag axle, which we used to site every year, but the siteing fees were getting ridiculous, so we bought a caravan with an engine!
> As for naming your van 'The Enterprise'... I had that name for my recently sold motorbike, it was a BMW R1150RT, in silver with all the gadgets, music, comms, heat and extra lights, it kind of looked like the enterprise without the warp speed.


----------



## DJHobby (May 20, 2014)

*Nice one !!!!*



mark61 said:


> Don't think they will protect the repeater indicator, you can fit a repeater to the panel below.





Wayne said:


> So your just up the road so to speak
> Would love to join up for that but due to holiday commitments we are unable to as we are on a cruise to Norway until 10th May but free after then
> Thanks wayne





Wayne said:


> Hope this works this is our 1st camper
> Collecting it on the 12th May so let the good times roll :lol-053:




That's a good looking vehicle congratulations hope your enjoying it


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 20, 2014)

Hi Wayne and welcome to the forum, have fun and you have a good taste in CAMPERVANS :wave::wave:

:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------

